# Box for SA-8



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

So I'm gonna be running at least one, maybe two SA-8's in my truck (2004 dodge ram 1500 quad cab). What kind of port works best with these subs? Everything I've seen has been a tube port. Also, how big would a t-line need to be? I've got 14" between the seats, 40" from dash to where I'd like to end it, and about 12" in height until the armrest part which can be around 18". Those apply to both a ported box and a t-line.


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

.6 per sub. Single 4" aero for a pair.

A proper tline for a pair would need to be 6cf. Technically that's a quarter wave. You could try an 1/8th wave. I've seen some good results with them and it'd be half the size, but ported is probably your best bet.


----------

